# Help need new set up



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok was out today snapped my rod in half it was cold. Anyway have not bought new cat gear in a few years. Was wondering if I could get some input on rod/reels looking to get both spin and cast set ups. I don't mind spending a few bucks but I also do not want to go crazy and break the bank. So I guess looking for tips on solid gear that will hold up but again not kill me price wise. What hot out there boys. I appreciate the help Thanks


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Fred

I need to know what you are fishing for (blues-flathead-channel)
Where you are fishing (river-lake) from shore or boat
Cost range and what tackle (spinning/casting reels) you
are comfortable with.

There are lots of outfits that are capable of taking catfish. The 
cats don't care how much money you spent and the more expensive 
rigs just add luxuries that make fishing more enjoyable.

Normally anglers make compromise between costs of rigs and
smart fishermen always consider what they are comfortable 
fishing with. Most folks feel their tackle is superior to other 
guys and reccomend their tackle to you.

I have fished with tons of different rigs and I always suggest a man identifies his needs and then searches for the tackle that most closely meets those needs.


----------



## joshingle (Feb 27, 2011)

you cant go wrong with ugly stick both spinning and casting go for around $30 as for a reel im only using casting now but i would go with a ming yang cl70a from renegade tackle around $70 or the cl60 for around $50 or a omotto 6000 or 7000 for around $100 both are just as good as abu garcia if not better at around half the price


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

joshingle said:


> you cant go wrong with ugly stick both spinning and casting go for around $30 as for a reel im only using casting now but i would go with a ming yang cl70a from renegade tackle around $70 or the cl60 for around $50 or a omotto 6000 or 7000 for around $100 both are just as good as abu garcia if not better at around half the price


Just wondering how you can say a ming yang reel is better than a abu, when they have not been around that long, having a reel for a year or two does not give it enough time to decided wether or not its better than another, I have had a number of abus for 10 years now and a few that my grandfather has had for 30 years. Im not sayin ming yangs are bad, i just dont think you can decide wether or not its better than a reel that has been around for years!


----------



## joshingle (Feb 27, 2011)

thats just how i feel about them just like you would probably say abu's aree the best without knowin how others will compare part of me likeing them more is the fact its better drag same gear ratio and half the price


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

I've had good luck with Okuma Avenger and a Berkeley GloStik. But I am fishing for channel cats in res. and a few small streams. $50 in the reel and $40 in the rod. It isn't a big flathead set up but I would still have confidence in landing one if I actually hooked up. My 2 cents.


----------



## WhiskerWizard (Mar 15, 2011)

Ugly stik and an abu 6500

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

7' Berkly Lighting rod med/heavy action. I have abu 6000's and 6500's on em. Good for channel and flats(not 40+ lbs) I have an abu 6500 and a 7'heavy action rod with 15lb diameter/80lb strength spider wire on it for the big ones.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

You've really got to watch the graphite rods like the Lightining rods when throwing heavy weights. Most of those rods even in heavy action are only rated for up to 2 oz or so. The same goes for the regular Ugly Sticks

For someone that is wanting a decent setup for smaller Flatheads/Blues and all channels, go with a Catfish Ugly Stick (white ones) for $30 and an Abu reel in the 6000 size range. Right now most Walmart have the 6600 BCX reels on clerance for $40. The BCXs are not the reel a 6500 is however for most guys who go catfishing once a week they are fine.

As far as the Ming Yang reels go.... I think youd be better off by going with a used 6500.

** ALSO....if your just getting into catfishing,post on here before you buy. Alot of the catfish guys will help the new guys get set up with their own used rods/reels, saving the newbies lots of cash.


----------



## WhiskerWizard (Mar 15, 2011)

H2O Mellon said:


> You've really got to watch the graphite rods like the Lightining rods when throwing heavy weights. Most of those rods even in heavy action are only rated for up to 2 oz or so. The same goes for the regular Ugly Sticks
> 
> For someone that is wanting a decent setup for smaller Flatheads/Blues and all channels, go with a Catfish Ugly Stick (white ones) for $30 and an Abu reel in the 6000 size range. Right now most Walmart have the 6600 BCX reels on clerance for $40. The BCXs are not the reel a 6500 is however for most guys who go catfishing once a week they are fine.
> 
> ...


OK....me and fredg53 fish together all the time. Last year was our first year really delving into serious catfishing. We pulled in numerous channels and flats out of the chagrin. I bought one of the UglyStik Catfish rod/reel combos and used that last year. I am happy with its performance. This year i want to change the reel to a baitcaster since we are gonna be getting pretty serious with it. And most likely we will both be using the same setup. Ive heard good things about the abu 6500.

What would be a nice setup for large channels/medium to large flats (30+ lbs.)
Would the UglyStik (white one) be sufficient? What would be the next step up as far as rods?
What reel is recommended as far as baitcasting? Is the abu 6500 sufficient?
What line (braided or mono) and what lb test?

Any information that you guys can provide is greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Also, what line is recommended


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

As far as line goes..... Vicious Offshore is great! I'd get 25# if your going to target Flatheads. The 65oo is more than sufficient. Personally I perfer the ones from the late 1990's to the ones now, but that's just me.

I know someone who caught a 50# Blue on the white Ugly Sticks so it will do. If your fishing from a boat,go with the 7 footer. If you need to cast futher, get the 8 footer,however the 8 footer is a two piece rod.

In my opinon there are better rods out there but for $30 you cant beat those and as Robby said the catfish cant tell what rod you have or what you paid for it. It took me a few years to realize that. I spent $150+ on St Croixs only to find out in the long run I liked $50-80 Fenwick rods better, go figure.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

Fred
You can believe Mellonhead. He is a tackle junkie and has went through more catfish tackle than most sporting goods stores in the tri state area


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

joshingle said:


> thats just how i feel about them just like you would probably say abu's aree the best without knowin how others will compare part of me likeing them more is the fact its better drag same gear ratio and half the price


Nope my faviorite reels are pfluger contenders. then penn 320s then old abu 7000s.


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2011)

catfish connection has ambassedeur 6000s for 79.99. these are made in sweden.


----------



## WhiskerWizard (Mar 15, 2011)

Alright got the setup tonight at gander mtn. Ugly stik catfish with an abu 6501c3 ( lh retrieve) and vicious 15lb braid. Im gonna switch the line in the summer but since this is my first experience with a baitcaster as well as braided line I wanted something to practice casts. Tossed a few times and I caught on pretty quick. No backlash issues...lol. just gotta work on locating the cast. Fished tonight on the chagrin about quarter mile from the mouth to the lake. I got a couple light bites but nothing spectacular. River still wrecked from the flood. Thanks for all the helpful info guys.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

katfish said:


> Fred
> You can believe Mellonhead. He is a tackle junkie and has went through more catfish tackle than most sporting goods stores in the tri state area


Yea thats the truth. lol


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

WhiskerWizard said:


> Alright got the setup tonight at gander mtn. Ugly stik catfish with an abu 6501c3 ( lh retrieve) and vicious 15lb braid. Im gonna switch the line in the summer but since this is my first experience with a baitcaster as well as braided line I wanted something to practice casts. Tossed a few times and I caught on pretty quick. No backlash issues...lol. just gotta work on locating the cast. Fished tonight on the chagrin about quarter mile from the mouth to the lake. I got a couple light bites but nothing spectacular. River still wrecked from the flood. Thanks for all the helpful info guys.
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_



Did you get 15# diameter or 15#test? I'm thinking you had to have gotten 15# diameter which should be around 50# test.

Not sure if your using "j" hooks or circles. If your using circles, remember braid has zero stretch.


----------



## Normmouth (Sep 25, 2007)

I gotta agree Ugly Stik and Abu 6500. I got the 2 piece 8ft Ugly Stik Catfish and I love it.


----------



## WhiskerWizard (Mar 15, 2011)

H2O Mellon said:


> Did you get 15# diameter or 15#test? I'm thinking you had to have gotten 15# diameter which should be around 50# test.
> 
> Not sure if your using "j" hooks or circles. If your using circles, remember braid has zero stretch.


No its 15lb test. I had gander mtn spool the reel for me. Its that moss green color. I know its not the offshore kind though. And im not using circle hooks. Just basic baitholder "j" hooks for now. I caught a few good size suckers out of the river with it over the weekend. The setup was kinda overkill for them but they are my first fish of the year, so a fish is a fish right now for me lol.

Here's one of them












_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## musikman43155 (May 14, 2008)

I'm going to buy another cat rig, probably in May or June. I would like a Quantum Big Cat 7'6" rod & a Abu Garcia 6500 bronze cat reel. This particular combo will probably set me back $170 though.


----------



## jhetsch2 (Nov 6, 2009)

I will throw in my two cents: I love the 7' ugly stik catfish rods, I use it with a quantum long stroke spinning reel and power pro 50 lb braid. This rig is also my favorite to use in the gulf of mexico. 
My other cat/salt rig is a offshore angler 7' heavy with a daiwa df100 reel spooled with 85 lb power pro braid and 100 lb mono as a backer.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Personally I prefer the newer 6500 abus..they have a much improved drag system. carbon matrix drag than the older models.

You cant go wrong with a abu 6500 reel for channel or flatheads, I have caught several 50-lb river flatheads using 6500s and 25-lb test line.

I would stear clear of the of the abu bcx series reels from walmart, I have seen 2 of them fail on the first trip.

the abu 6500s are still made in sweeden the 7000 and up series are now made in japan, but I would still take one of those over a ming reel.

Mellon knows his tackle for sure, but I just disagree with him on the new 6500s I love them.


----------

